

‘Free-range’ kids and our parenting police state - hachiya
http://www.washingtonpost.com/local/free-range-kids-and-our-parenting-police-state/2015/04/13/42c30336-e1df-11e4-905f-cc896d379a32_story.html

======
scotty79
It's better for them to learn how to deal with abusive cops now when they
don't look old enough to get shot for being disrespectful.

Bullies with guns are more and more common and that won't probably change when
your kids grow older. Prisons need to continue to bring profits and there's
too much money to be made in justice system and enforcement. Learning how to
deal with self-righteous maniacs with guns might save their lives some day.

